# Steam Cleaners?



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,


Anyone use a steam cleaner for engine bay / suspension / interior cleaning?


Any recommendations ?


Do you use a small portable unit.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004J3585G/ref=psdc_3285481_t1_B004J3588I


or a slightly larger unit, with long flexible hose?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004J3588I/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=



thanks


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I will probably get a Karcher unit when funds permit. Afer from Motorshine steam cleaned parts of my car and said it is quite the effective method of cleaning.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Works a treat on cloth interiors and I use a small portable unit for my cars


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

I've got one of those Karcher units. It's pretty good, never used it on the GTR but it sorted a very dirty Golf out a treat. You still need to clean with a cloth/other cleaner afterwards but it's great for blasting out the grime and makes the whole job much easier.

Kadir, funds already permit... you just need to get it from here rather than paying full retail price, hopefully this helps someone:
https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Steam-Cleaners&sID=Domestic-Steamers
(Unless you're looking at one of the hot water pressure washers with the steam capability, in which case, totally, when funds permit for me too, maybe a lottery win in that case, lol!)


----------

